
Newly found TrueCrypt flaw allows full system compromise - laurencei
http://www.itworld.com/article/2987438/data-protection/newly-found-truecrypt-flaw-allows-full-system-compromise.html
======
jlgaddis
N.B.: "September 29, 2015"

